# Mosquito Pot a Gold



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am really surprised at the low number of entries so far for this tournament! They run an outstanding event and Mosquito is really fishing well this year. The lake has great weeds unlike the past few years and the weights are getting back to where they were a few years ago. Mosquito madness fills in a matter of hours some years and this tournament doesn't get the numbers. Just curious why not many teams have signed up for such a great tournament?

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

They run a great event for sure, there is another event going on the same weekend for the United Way and I know a few that are fishing that. It doesnt seem to get the advertisment that Madness gets.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Dont ask me why. I thought moving it to better fishing time would have more interest. I have been told by a few teams they wish we would have left it in August. Go figure? The fishing was weak at best last year in August and most people told me they did not fish due to the bite being so slow? I hope everyone will show up the fishing should be lights out! We fished madness this last weakend and caught over 50 fish in the event and missed another 20-30 bites. I can honestly say we never had the oppurtunity at a big bite either day. We had some big ones carried on Friday but lord know what happened to them. This should be a great event and the Fin has stepped up big time if we can fill the field. I invite everyone to come fish with us we run a good event and I have to believe it will be a shootout!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

when is it? i have been watching on dobass and have not seen it?


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

May 31st and June 1st. Its on ombtt.com or the 2014 events section on dobass.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OK guys tine to sign up! The fishing should be fantastic! What else are you going to do? Mow grass? I think not! We will run you a great event and have some fantastic sponsors lined up as well. Day 1 leader will get a significant prize with merchandise and gift cards. WE had 67 our first year and 47 our second year due to so many conflicts. We waited this year for everyone to get their schedules planned so we would not conflict with any local circuits. That was always important to me not to step on any toes due to we are not from there.

Thanks, Jami Norman


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

up to 17 come on guys get motivated!


Jami


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wish I weren't working. Great event. Very well run!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

my partner from last year and i will be there to sign up sat morning we had a blast last year. it was very well ran and a bunch of good guys.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bump to the top. Just to remind everybody it's this weekend. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I wanted to fish this but i can't seem to find the start time...


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Most of his opens are 6:30 or first safe light. Check in usually starts around 4:30 am


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Can someone provide me with a definite time? I would rather not show up at 430 to ensure I'm not too late.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't find it either. I called him today n waiting on a response. I'll let u know after I talk to him if it's not already on here


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone know how many boats ended up fishing, and what the day 1 results look like? I have a club tournament out there tomorrow, and I'm just curious how much pressure was put on the lake. Thank you for any answer to my requested information


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

37 I believe. 11lbs leading and a 3.52 big bass. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have results up and working on getting pics up.

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/Mosquit2014.html

Ok I have a question
Where the heck is everyone? Why did you or people you know not fish? Come on guys I want to know what we have to do to make this better. We are moving it back to August for 2015. We run a good event and take care of the fish and pay back a little over 80%???????????????? It just baffles me why people did not show this year.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Moving back to Aug will be better there was another event that I know took some teams away from the event, I dont thnk it has anything to do with how the event is run it was great when I fished the last 2 times.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

alumking said:


> I have results up and working on getting pics up.
> 
> http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/Mosquit2014.html
> 
> ...


Lot going on with other fish groups. I know you would have had several more entries if the Federation regionals wasn't the same weekend. Definitely not the fish handling. You guys are tops in that arena. 
There are also those who only like to fish events once or twice a year and to add another event to them is not important. The romance of a 2 day event is cool, but not appealing to all. Especially those who have difficult work schedules, like me, or limited finances with entry, travel and overnight expenses. 
Lastly, being the "new kid" on the block here in NE Ohio, so to speak, will take time to gain the trust and word to spread about your event. Folks are loyal and will fish the same events year after year if they had a fun time, win or lose. Perhaps free pizza and sausages would help?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We had 67 first year and 43 or so during the drought and than this year. I am also seeing other events around here falling off as well. I sure would like to know anything we can do to have better turnout. We will keep plugging away and hopefully next year it will be better.


Jami


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just a suggestion and take it for what it's worth but her were the reasons i first fished Madness and took the plunge: There was a guaranteed first place pot. In addition, there was a set time for the start of the tournament, which i couldn't find on your website. i wasn't able to fish it this year but my dad has fished it the past two years. I hope you continue to have these. Maybe you could open registration early. also, there may have been some people who didn't fish because of the change in date of the tournament on somewhat short notice. Speaking from personal experience I have to request days off 4-5 months in advance.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

The United Way tournament didn't help you guys this weekend either...that's a pretty big event for guys in NE Ohio. There are a lot of tournaments in the area...I personally have all the Saturdays requested off (club tourneys/Madness) that I swing. I haven't heard anything but positive feedback about the tournaments that you guys run though. In regards to the start time, if you let that stop you from attending, you just weren't that into it. But anyway, I know that I'll try to fish next year. Good Luck.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

You going to have your fall Erie open Jami?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

@young-gun, there is a big difference between a 6 am start time and 630 am start time. heck, I have fished a few that were 530 start times in june. point being, If I am showing up at a ramp to throw down $300 to fish, I Like to know what time II need to be at the ramp to give myself enough time to ready my equipment. some people are ok with showing up 10 minutes before, but personally, I like to have 35 minutes.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with Johnboy. I would like to see a definite start time posted but I don't think that is why the tournament had a poor turnout. Too much going on in the spring/early summer. Other events, graduation parties, and so on.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

While a definite start time would have been nice, (and should have been posted) I don't really buy that as a reason to complain. The web site said first safe light for both days, but it did have 6 am in parenthesis listed for the start of the second day. Personally I would have assumed the first day start would have been 6 am as well. Actually I was going to post the above when the questions concerning the start time first appeared, but I figured if you couldn't figure it being a 6 am start, well ..... As far as fishing some tournaments in June that started at 5:30 .... I have too, but those were late June tournaments, not end of May and the 1st of June. I work nights ... right now you can see at 5:30, but it surely isn't safe to be running a 60 - 70 mph bass boat at that time of the morning. Anyhow ....

You guys do run a great event. I haven't fished your Pot of Gold tournament yet (couldn't fish it this year because I was fishing a club tournament on the 1st with my dad. Dad didn't want to fish the Pot of Gold, and dad comes first) but I did fish one of the Venom baits tournaments that your organization ran. You're top notch all the way. I would have loved to have fished your tourney this past weekend though, That lake was on fire. Our club tourney launched out of the route 88 ramp to avoid you guys. We took off a little after 6 and had a limit in the boat by 6:45. Had we not had a problem with the starter on the big motor at 11:30 (lost the rest of the day crossing the lake under trolling motor power) I am sure we would have weighed in a lot more than the 7.94 that we did. 

I'll be looking to fish it next year for sure though. Personally I love the dates you fished it this year. Having water in the bushes and shoreline wood gives an angler more options. And there were fish in that wood. Good fish. Not as many as were in the weeds, but they were there.

Anyhow... you guys do a great job, please don't stop having this tournament. The field will grow. As others have said, there were just a lot of things going on that held down your field.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> @young-gun, there is a big difference between a 6 am start time and 630 am start time. heck, I have fished a few that were 530 start times in june. point being, If I am showing up at a ramp to throw down $300 to fish, I Like to know what time II need to be at the ramp to give myself enough time to ready my equipment. some people are ok with showing up 10 minutes before, but personally, I like to have 35 minutes.


I absolutely agree johnboy. I wasn't trying to say that the start time isn't important, I just would have grabbed a phone number from the website and got a hold of the director is all.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will make sure to put time on in future. I am so used to everyone around here knowing we always start at safe light that sometimes I take it for granite. We will move it back to August and see how it goes as well but remember we always take off at safe light in any event I run. I had 6:30 on the app and actually that was wrong. I have so much to do to get ready for the year sometimes a few things get by me. I do it all myself so at times it can be overwhelming. We had the event up and on the website in January of this year. I noticed later that many people were using a link from DOBASS to get to OMBTT for info. It took everyone to the 2013 results and no info about 2014. I wish I would have noticed earlier on that as well. I will have info up and on OMBTT for the 2015 event by Jan so stay tuned and always use a search for OMBTT rather than a link.

Thanks for the input, Jami


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> sometimes a few things get by me


me too...oops! I'm always an email away for corrections!

OMBTT fish care and standards of running events are NOT your low turnout reasons, all know you guys are on it ... I agree with Louie-definitely the SAUSAGES 

nip


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Jami, your definitely not the only organization with a reduction in turnout. Every club/circuit/open event has been suffering in the last few years. Your top notch, and nobody doubts that. Its just that life seems to get in the way for many people anymore. Personally, I'd like the spring timing. But, due to family stuff, and a generally busy life, I'd be more apt to fish in the summer. My parents camp up there a lot, and that would make for a good excuse for a "family vacation".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You know it really bothers me to have to live in Ohio. I see some really big events in other states where bass boats are given away for qualifying events or the payout is huge. Ohio does not have that big of water other than the River and the Big Lake up north. We have so many events across the state (me included) that I think everything gets diluted as far as turnout. We do have a few really big events and I support them like Madness and the WV Bass festival. It sure would be nice to live somewhere that each weekend you could pick a huge event to go to for big big money. I also think that the economy has stopped many people from fishing as many of those optional opens in their area. If you are already fishing a circuit and a few opens you have seen the expenses rise considerably this year. I remember (sounds like my grandpa) when we had opens in the central Ohio area like Alum Creek and they turned people away with a 125 boat limit. These days in central Ohio you are lucky to get 30 boats with a low entry. That is why I have my opens all over the State. I go wherever the biggest turnout is expected. Our turnout was not terrible for Mosquito I know that but we have seen it drop for 2 years straight and that concerns me and if there is anything I can do to fix it I will make that effort. I thank all who did fish with us. Like I said on the water before we took off you all have some great circuits up North and we appreciate you choosing to fish with us at this one.


Jami


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

alumking said:


> You know it really bothers me to have to live in Ohio. I see some really big events in other states where bass boats are given away for qualifying events or the payout is huge. Ohio does not have that big of water other than the River and the Big Lake up north. We have so many events across the state (me included) that I think everything gets diluted as far as turnout. We do have a few really big events and I support them like Madness and the WV Bass festival. It sure would be nice to live somewhere that each weekend you could pick a huge event to go to for big big money. I also think that the economy has stopped many people from fishing as many of those optional opens in their area. If you are already fishing a circuit and a few opens you have seen the expenses rise considerably this year. I remember (sounds like my grandpa) when we had opens in the central Ohio area like Alum Creek and they turned people away with a 125 boat limit. These days in central Ohio you are lucky to get 30 boats with a low entry. That is why I have my opens all over the State. I go wherever the biggest turnout is expected. Our turnout was not terrible for Mosquito I know that but we have seen it drop for 2 years straight and that concerns me and if there is anything I can do to fix it I will make that effort. I thank all who did fish with us. Like I said on the water before we took off you all have some great circuits up North and we appreciate you choosing to fish with us at this one.
> 
> 
> Jami


Smith mountain lake has night tournaments with 60-80 boats.... you're 100% right about so many going on at once. Sometimes on the same body of water! Really spreads the "fisherman pool" around, and when gas alone costs $200 for a weekend outing, it's going to cull some participants. It's not you or OMBTT Jami. It's just situational CRAP!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the event earlier in the year. But I will fish it in August to. I'm surprised it didn't get more this year. I think the bfl event got most of the boats. And I will tag in with the other guys. Pizza or some hotdogs on the second day really hits the spot while your waiting for all the weigh ins to finish. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I like to eat too I guess... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

The cost of fuel is what's holding me back from a lot of tournaments! Staying local! Just sayin! Jami, you put on some very nice tournaments! Keep doing what your doing brother!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bran5602 said:


> The cost of fuel is what's holding me back from a lot of tournaments! Staying local! Just sayin! Jami, you put on some very nice tournaments! Keep doing what your doing brother!


Ain't no doubt there. Its a killer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

The payout schedule you have is great, but with fuel expenses, overnight expenses (or drive both days), food, etc. Maybe scale back the entry fee a little and payout a little differently. The United Way thing really got you. Most of the 'semi-pros' out east and around fish the U.W. tourney. Probably around 70 boats between the two lakes they fish.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

As several have stated, conflicting w/ the united way really affected your turnout. It's run by a guy in one of the biggest local clubs, so a large portion of competitors that WOULD fish pot a gold, are fishing united way. I would conservatively guess 25-30 boats who definitely would have fished your event. 

I personally would like to see a big event on mosquito LATE in the year. We had a last minute throw together last year in late sept/early oct? And it drew 30 boats based solely on word of mouth. 

The lake has a fantastic fall bite, and you wouldn't conflict w/ anything that late in year.


----------

